
Discord is down - Lammy
https://status.discordapp.com/?20170320
======
b1naryth1ef
fwiw, here is our postmortem from the incident:
[https://status.discordapp.com/incidents/dj3l6lw926kl](https://status.discordapp.com/incidents/dj3l6lw926kl)

